# Curves on a woman is good.............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*........but I just don't see the need on a handgun. *

Taurus has a patent for a handgun that is contoured to your body | Concealed Nation

http://www.gunsandammo.com/first-look/taurus-curve-380-pistol/undefined

Many years ago, Gerber canted the blade on their early MKII's. Not exactly sure as to how many degrees, 5 degrees maybe, but it never made any sense to me. Soldiers that were issued them in Viet Nam, were sending them back to Gerber, believing that they were "bent", and wanted the blade straightened out.

Gerber stopped canting the blades at some point. Interesting thing is, the canted blade commands some serious money for the sellers.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you have to own a Taurus to get the curve, then I guess I will have to do without.
Terry


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> *........but I just don't see the need on a handgun. *
> 
> Taurus has a patent for a handgun that is contoured to your body | Concealed Nation
> 
> ...


It's like stamps with mis-prints - much more valuable.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta admit, the color pic of the gun in question is kind of interesting looking.

And, it's a .380 caliber.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...&sign=12dkkvkbb&.crumb=APsBB1gE9LJ&fr2=sb-top


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting concept though. Have to give them credit for that.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting - but I wonder whether they have one that curves the other way for left-handers. Or would it matter?

Sure not buying one just to find out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Taurus.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Interesting - but I wonder whether they have one that curves the other way for left-handers. Or would it matter?
> 
> Sure not buying one just to find out.


I've always heard that left-handed people tend to be liberals. If that's the case, I don't want them armed anyways.

I'm pretty sure that O'bummer is left-handed, and he smokes :watching:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I've always heard that left-handed people tend to be liberals. If that's the case, I don't want them armed anyways.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that O'bummer is left-handed, and he smokes :watching:


Chews gum, too. 

But if left-handers are lib'ruls, then right-handers must be... wrong.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll admit I do like the concept / theory of this particular *TAURUS* handgun. You all probably know that I'm not a fan of *TAURUS*.

But, from what I'm seeing, I'm going to keep an open mind and keep an eye out for one as soon as they hit the display shelves.

I like the integrated lights and laser. *TAURUS*......who would have thought? :watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Chews gum, too.
> 
> But if left-handers are lib'ruls, then right-handers must be... wrong.


When it comes to motorcycles and cornering, I'm much better (faster / smoother) at left-hand turns, then I am at right-hands turns. That troubles me immensely. :smt017


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Obviously, you have a very Liberal motorcycle.
It's probably Progressive, too, since it forges straight ahead as fast as it can.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Obviously, you have a very Liberal motorcycle.
> It's probably Progressive, too, since it forges straight ahead as fast as it can.


I did have Progressive m/c insurance a few years ago.

Think that might have had something to do with it?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> When it comes to motorcycles and cornering, I'm much better (faster / smoother) at left-hand turns, then I am at right-hands turns. That troubles me immensely. :smt017


Watch NASCAR much? 

As a leftie, I used to enjoy right-hand turns more. But that was in the UK, where on-ramps turn the other way (think about it). Here, I miss left-handers.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I did have Progressive m/c insurance a few years ago.
> 
> Think that might have had something to do with it?


With Progressive insurance, every corner Flo's better....

(Sorry, someone had to do it...)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder how the shape of the end of the barrel affects the way the bullet travels?

I think if you could text and play candy crush with it they would sell by the millions.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Need I remind you all that us lefties are the only ones that are in our right mind.

And I think that us lefties may need to get together and file a discrimination law suit against Taurus.

:smt077:smt077:smt018


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Watch NASCAR much?
> 
> As a leftie, I used to enjoy right-hand turns more. But that was in the UK, where on-ramps turn the other way (think about it). Here, I miss left-handers.


Well Hell, everyone knows that people drive on the wrong side of the street in the UK, and to make matters even worse, they drink room temp. beer.

I'm thinking if driving on the wrong side of the road doesn't kill you, drink enough of the warm beer and that will.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

rustygun said:


> I wonder how the shape of the end of the barrel affects the way the bullet travels?
> 
> I think if you could text and play candy crush with it they would sell by the millions.


Hmmmm.......texting while shooting?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I wonder how the shape of the end of the barrel affects the way the bullet travels?
> 
> <snip>


I wondered that. But at the range that thing is obviously intended to be used at, I don't think it'll matter. The muzzle blast is probably as deadly as the bullet...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Well Hell, everyone knows that people drive on the wrong side of the street in the UK, and to make matters even worse, they drink room temp. beer.
> 
> I'm thinking if driving on the wrong side of the road doesn't kill you, drink enough of the warm beer and that will.


They only drink beer at room temp because they want to taste it.....

(Cue Lucas jokes)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> They only drink beer at room temp because they want to taste it.....
> 
> (Cue Lucas jokes)


Here in the good ole USA, it's not so much about taste, as it is about just getting hammered.

I'm no beer expert by any means, but doesn't all beer pretty much taste the same anyways?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Here in the good ole USA, it's not so much about taste, as it is about just getting hammered.
> 
> I'm no beer expert by any means, but doesn't all beer pretty much taste the same anyways?


Let some Budwieser warm up and then drink it. You very quickly see why US beer is drunk at near-freezing temperatures.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Let some Budwieser warm up and then drink it. You very quickly see why US beer is drunk at near-freezing temperatures.


I can't stand to drink water from a faucet. It has to be cold, cold, cold. No way I'll try warm beer.....of any kind.

It could be -40 outside, and I'll take an ice cold Coke over a steaming cup of coffee. Matter-of-fact, I've never had a cup of joe in my life. No idea as to what it even tastes like.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

After all the post no body said so I will it is just plain Fugly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> After all the post no body said so I will it is just plain Fugly.


Yes, I can see your point. But, I said the same thing about Glocks so many years ago. Not a Glock lover, but I do own a 21C.

There's something about that Taurus that intrigues me. Maybe I'll end up just owning one Taurus.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beer brewed under the auspices of all North American brewers-including those in Canada-taste exactly like that: _Auspice._

The only exception I can think of is Mexico's Negra Modelo, and it's only pretty good.

But, you know, the Czechs drink what might be the world's best beer, draft Pilsner Urquell, at US-cold temperature.
Maybe they know something that the Brits have forgotten...or never learned. After all, the Czechs drive on the correct side of the street.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Beer brewed under the auspices of all North American brewers-including those in Canada-taste exactly like that: _Auspice._
> 
> The only exception I can think of is Mexico's Negra Modelo, and it's only pretty good.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, in a new study, the Czechs drink more beer than any other country in the World. Maybe it just slides down better cold?

That said, I have had Austrian beers that were sublime cold, but so-so warm. I think the answer is that the lighter the beer, the colder it should be (like white wine vs red)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> When it comes to motorcycles and cornering, I'm much better (faster / smoother) at left-hand turns, then I am at right-hands turns. That troubles me immensely. :smt017


That is very common, It was the same for me. My thought is , that when making that left turn or curve it's your right hand that is actually pulling the steering in towards you in the Opposite direction of the actual turn. Your right hand and arm are dominate when making a left turn and vice versa when turning right. You're probably aware of this already Being the veteran rider you are.
:smt030


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Hey, lets watch the left handed/liberal thing! I'm a lefty, but I shoot and drink whiskey with my right hand! I've got a wicked b***h slap with either hand though!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> That is very common, It was the same for me. My thought is , that when making that left turn or curve it's your right hand that is actually pulling the steering in towards you in the Opposite direction of the actual turn. Your right hand and arm are dominate when making a left turn and vice versa when turning right. You're probably aware of this already Being the veteran rider you are.
> :smt030


Your knees play a big part in cornering as well. My right knee is worse than my left knee. I know that's not the only reason, but for me, it does play a part in it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Interestingly, in a new study, the Czechs drink more beer than any other country in the World. Maybe it just slides down better cold?
> 
> That said, I have had Austrian beers that were sublime cold, but so-so warm. I think the answer is that the lighter the beer, the colder it should be (like white wine vs red)


Several years ago, a study was conducted, and of all the states in the US, Montana had the most beer consumption. It also had the most military veterans per sq. mile in it.


----------

